# Pickles, Jams, Jellies, Canning, Drying, Freezing, etc.



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

_ "It is highly recommended that you use only USDA approved canning and cooking methods; therefore, please do your research before using any canning/preserving/cooking methods suggested by the posters of any of these recipes"._


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Lekvar - Plum Butter

10 cups chopped, pitted plums (about 5#)
5 cups cane sugar

At just below medium heat, cook at a very mild boil for about 1 hour.

Take the pot off the heat and puree mixture with an immersion blender until very smooth. Return the pot to the stove and cook for about another 30 minutes. Stir frequently, this is the point where it easily burns and sticks.

The butter will be ready when you place a small amount on a plate and no water seeps out. It should be rich, dark and smooth.

After filling sterilized jars, return to a boiling water bath for 5 minutes. Take out and allow to cool. Jars should seal within an hour.

Makes 9 8-oz jars


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

1 gallon ripe tomatoes
1 gallon sugar
1 tsp. cinnamon


to prepare tomatoes, scald, plunge into cold water, peel, core and cut into quarters, put into colandar to drain off as much juice as possible, measure 1 gallon of cut up, drained tomatoes. put all ingredients together in roaster pan, mix well, bake in 300 degree oven, stirring occasionally,to check readiness, take out a spoonful and cool on plate, when desired consistency and deep red color and transparent put in jars and process 10 minutes. 

Note: do not let preserves get to the right consistency in the oven or you will have cement when they are cold.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Freezer Dills

6 cups thinly sliced cucumbers
1 large onion, sliced thinly
3 Tbs. pickling salt
1 cup sugar
1 cup white vinegar
3 cloves of garlic, minced
3 Tbs. dill weed
1/2 tsp. crushed red pepper (optional)

Mix cukes & onion together and set aside

Combine sugar, salt, vinegar, garlic, dill, and red pepper
Stir until all sugar is dissolved
Add mixture to cukes
Mix well

Pack into freezer bags, squeeze out as much air as possible
Place in freezer
When ready to eat â thaw in refrigerator


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Cherry Pie Filling
from Ball Blue Book 

8 cups tart cherries 
2 1/2 cups sugar 
5 Tablespoons cornstarch 

Wash and pit cherries. Drain. Combine sugar and cornstarch. Stir in cherries; let stand until juices begin to flow, about 30 minutes. Cook over medium heat until mixture begins to thicken. Pour into can or freeze jars or plastic freezer boxes. Seal; label; and freeze. Yield: about 4 pints.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

WICKED WEINERS" 

4 lbs. weiners
1 lg. bottle catsup
2 gals. hot peppers
1 pt. vinegar
1 pt. Crisco oil
3 c. sugar
2 cloves garlic, minced

Remove seeds from peppers. Cut in pieces or strips. Small peppers need not be cut. Mix catsup, oil, sugar, garlic together and bring to a boil. Add peppers and weiners and boil for 10 minutes. Pack in jars and process for 10 to 15 minutes in hot water bath

Hot Pepper Mustard 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HOT PEPPER BUTTER MUSTARD 

36 hot banana peppers
1 qt. generic mustard
1 qt. vinegar
6 c. sugar
1 tsp. salt
1 1/2 c. flour

Chop peppers in blender. Puree with vinegar. Add everything but flour and bring to boil. With 1 1/2 cups flour make THIN paste with water. Boil hard (boil 3 minutes). Process 5 minutes.
Makes 8 pints.


----------



## keljonma (Dec 27, 2006)

Refrigerator Dill Pickles
Makes 4 (32 oz) quarts or 8 (16 oz) pints 

7 lb pickling cucumbers (about 28 small to medium)
6 cups water
2-1/2 cups vinegar
1 5-oz pkg BallÂ® Simple CreationsÂ® Kosher Dill Pickle Mix
4 (32 oz) quart or 8 (16 oz) pint glass preserving jars with lids and bands

1.) CUT ends off cucumbers. Cut into spears. 
2.) COMBINE water, vinegar and contents of package in a medium saucepan. Heat to a boil.
3.) POUR hot pickling liquid over cucumber slices in a large bowl. Cool to room temperature, about 30 minutes. 
4.) PACK cucumber slices into clean jars. Ladle pickling liquid over cucumbers. Place lids and bands on jars. 
5.) REFRIGERATE up to 3 months. 

Note: For added crispness, soak cut cucumbers in ice water for 4 hours before preparing recipe. For added flavor, allow pickles to stand for 2 weeks.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Cabbage
salt
sugar

1. Shred cabbage, pack in canning quart jars.
2. Add 1 teaspoon salt and 1 teaspoon sugar.
3. Pour boiling water over the cabbage. Remove air bubbles.
4. Put on canning lids/rings-screw loosely (You don't want them to seal!)
5. Let ferment/sit for 24 hours.
6. Remove rings/lids refill with boiling water as needed-some you may have to put a little water on, some may not need any at all.
7. Seal tightly with hand. Let sauerkraut sit (ferment) for 3 more days with tightly sealed lid.
8. Ready to process now, 20 minutes in boiling water bath.

(Store 3 weeks on shelf before eating.)


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Now this recipe, you can adjust by adding more or less quanities of all involved. Thats why I dont list amounts. I made mine in pints.

We also dont like chunky salsa, so if you want chunky, dont chop the fruits so finely.

Tomatoes (skinned, cubed)
Jalepeno's
Green pepper
Onion 
Tomato Paste
Salt, pepper, oregeno, cilantro (optional)
Garlic (minced)

I first start with the peppers,onions(chopped finely) and tomatoes in a pot on stove top, simmer for about 1 hour(stir frequently).
Then when it is really broke down and liquidy, I stir in one tomato paste. 
Let it simmer for another 1/2 hour.

Pour into clean,sanatized jars. Seal lids/rings, then place in a HOT water bath for 10 minutes. Remove and let cool.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Just found this one online for Zuchinni Pickles. Anyone ever made them?

ZUCCHINI PICKLES
Printed from COOKS.COM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2 lb. fresh, firm zucchini, cut into 1/4-inch slices
2 sm. onions, sliced
1/4 c. canning salt
3 c. vinegar
2 c. sugar
2 tsp. mustard seed
1 tsp. celery seed
1 tsp. turmeric

Cover zucchini and onions with 1 inch water, add salt. Let stand 2 hours; drain thoroughly. Combine remaining ingredients; bring to a boil. Pour over zucchini and onions; let stand 2 hours.
Prepare home canning jars and lids according to manufacturer's instructions.

Bring all ingredients to boiling; simmer 5 minutes. Carefully pack hot mixture into hot jars, leaving 1/4-inch head space. Remove air bubbles with a non-metallic spatula. Adjust caps.

Process 15 minutes in boiling water bath canner. Yield: about 4 half-pint jars.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Zucchini Relish*

Ingredients:
2 cups chopped zucchini (about 3 medium)
1 cup chopped onion (about 1 medium)
1/2 cup chopped sweet green pepper (1 small)
1/2 cup chopped sweet red pepper (1 small)
2 Tablespoons salt
1 3/4 cup sugar
1 cup cider vinegar
2 teaspoons celery seed
1 teaspoon mustard seed

Combine Zucchini, onion, green and red peppers; sprinkle with salt; cover with cold water. Let stand 2 hours. Drain; rinse and drain thoroughly. Combine remaining ingredients; bring to a boil. Add vegetables; simmer 10 minutes. Pack hot relish into hot jars, leaving 1/4-inch headspace. Adjust 2 piece caps. Process 10 minutes in a boiling water canner. Yield: about 4 half-pints


*This recipe is so good! I add the relish to egg salad, potato salad, and tuna salad as well as serve it as a condiment.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Cook beets until tender. Trim and peel. If cooking large beets cut to desired size.

Make syrup:

2 cups sugar
2 cups vinegar
2 cups water
1 tsp salt
1 tsp cloves
1 tsp allspice
1 Tblsp cinnamon

Pour over peeled beets, boil for ten minutes. Pack into jars and seal. 

(This usually makes about 3-4 quart jars, but it depends on how many beets you prepare. If you have more beets than syrup just make more syrup and repeat the process.)


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Place 3/4 cup of dry pinto beans in clean sterilized pint jar. 
Cover with water.
Place lids loosely on jars, let them sit overnight.

Next day, drain water, add fresh boiling water. Leave 1/2 inch headspace.
(remove beans if you have to...make sure you leave enough headspace)

Add 1/2 tsp salt to each pint, top with clean lids.........process in pressure canner 11lbs for 75 minutes.


My canner holds 22 pints so this is how many I do at a time.

Also, you can add garlic, red pepper flakes, cayenne, or onion powder to the pints.....use your favorites.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 8, 2007)

4 Qt (6lb) pickling cucumbers- washed, sliced, ends discarded
1 1/2 C small onions, sliced
2 large garlic cloves, halved
1/3 C pickling salt
2 Qt crushed ice
4 C sugar
1 1/2 t whole allspice
1/2 t whole cloves
1 1/2 t celery seed
2 T mustard seed
3 C white vinegar

Combine sliced onions, garlic, and cucumbers. Add salt and mix well. Layer in a non-metal container alternating crushed ice and cucumber mixture, making final layer ice. Let rest for 3-4 hours. 

Drain, removing and discarding the garlic pieces. Combine, in a large enameled pot, the sugar, spices, and vinegar. Bring vinegar mixture to a boil. Add drained cucumber mixture, bring to a low simmer (do not boil) for 5 minutes. 

Pack in hot jars (pint or half-pint), cover with hot liquid leaving 1/2" headspace. Put lids on, process 5 minutes (for both pints and half-pints) in boiling water canner. Complete seals if nessicary. Cool upright and naturally.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 8, 2007)

4 lb green beans
5 C white vinegar
5 C water
1/2 C pickling salt

Per pint jar (placed in bottom of jar prior to packing):
1/4 t crushed red pepper
1/2 t whole mustard seed
1/2 t dill seed (or 2-3 heads pickling dill heads)
1 clove garlic, halved

Wash, drain, and cut green beans to fit jars. Place into each pint jar the seasonings listed as 'per jar', then pack beans snugly into jars.

Heat vinegar, water, and salt to boiling. Pour boiling liquid over beans, leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Add lids, and process in boiling water canner for 5 minutes. Complete seals if needed. Allow to cool upright and naturally.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Here are a few Green tomatoe recipes

Green tomato ketchup recipe 
6 pounds green tomatoes
3 pounds onions
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon mustard
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
4 cups vinegar
1 cup honey 
Slice green tomatoes and onions; place in a large pot with pepper, mustard, and Worcestershire sauce. Pour vinegar over all and cook for 4 hours over very low heat, stirring occasionally. Carefully puree mixture in a blender; strain through a mesh strainer. 
Return to pot and bring to boil; add honey. Immediately fill 6 sterilized pint jars, leaving 1/4-inch head space. Wipe the jar tops and threads clean with clean damp towels. Place hot sealing lids on the jars and apply the screw on rings loosely. Process in boiling water bath in a deep canning pot for 5 minutes. Remove the jars and cool completely. Tighten the jar screw rings to complete the sealing process. After jars cool, check seals by pressing middle of lid with finger. (If lid springs back, it is not sealed and must be refrigerated.) Let jars of green tomato ketchup stand at room temperature 24 hours. Store unopened product in a cool dry place up to one year. Refrigerate green tomato ketchup after opening. 
Makes 6 pints of green tomato ketchup.


Green tomato relish 
1 quart ground onions
1 quart ground cabbage, about 1 large head
1 quart ground green tomatoes
18 bell peppers, a combination of green, red, and other colors, ground*
1/2 cup salt
6 cups sugar
4 cups vinegar
2 cups water
2 tablespoons celery seed
1 1/2 teaspoons turmeric
Combine onions, cabbage, green tomatoes, green and red bell peppers and salt; cover and let stand overnight. In the morning drain well. Put vegetables in a large kettle; add sugar, vinegar, water, celery seed and tumeric. Simmer for 20 minutes, stirring frequently. Pack into hot sterilized pint jars.
Seal and process in a boiling water canner for 5 minutes up to a 1,000ft but over 1,001 to 6,000 feet, process 10 minutes) *Red bell peppers can be expensive, but they are sweeter and add color to the relish. Makes 8 to 10 pints.

Green tomato Chutney you can double the Chili but 
4 quarts sliced green tomatoes, loosely packed
1 quart sliced onion, loosely packed
1 cup pickling salt, divided
2 pounds light brown sugar
6 cups vinegar (5% acidity)
2 small red chile peppers
1/3 cup mustard seeds
1/4 cup celery seeds
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon whole allspice
2 teaspoons whole cloves
Place sliced tomatoes and sliced onion in separate bowls; sprinkle 3/4 cup salt over tomatoes and 1/4 cup salt over onion; stir both mixtures. Cover both bowls and let stand at room temperature for 4 to 6 hours. Place tomatoes in a cheesecloth bag, and squeeze gently to remove excess juice. Repeat this procedure for onion. Discard the salt liquid. Combine tomatoes, onion, sugar, vinegar, chile peppers, mustard seeds, celery seeds, and pepper in a large kettle. Tie allspice and cloves in a small cheesecloth bag; add to tomato onion mixture. Bring mixture to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer, uncovered, over low heat 20 minutes or until vegetables are tender. Pack tomato mixture and liquid into hot sterilized 1-quart jars (with 1 piece of the chile pepper in each jar - cut if necessary), leaving 1/2-inch headspace; wipe jar rims. Cover at once with metal lids, and screw on ring bands. Process in a boiling water bath 10 minutes.
Store in a cool dark place. Store opened pickles in refrigerator. Makes 4 1-pint jars or 2 1-quart jars.


Sally's green tomato pickle 
750 ml bottle vinegar (white gives the best presentation) 
3kg (6lb) green tomatoes 
1kg (2lb) onions 
small handful of salt 
Â½ teaspoon pepper 
1kg (2lb) sugar 
3 tablespoons curry powder 
3 tablespoons mustard powder
Chop the onions and tomatoes, sprinkle with salt, mix well in a bowl, then leave to stand overnight.

Next day drain off the fluid. Add three quarters of the vinegar, bring to the boil and boil for 10 minutes. Add the sugar, bring back to the boil, stirring, then boil for one hour, stirring often.

Mix the remaining vinegar with the dry ingredients. Add to the pot and stir until well combined. Boil 5 minutes, then bottle and seal.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

I shared this in another post on the "preserving the harvest" forum. Copying here.....Kim



Kim_NC said:


> How about Spiced Crab Apples? - Great for the holiday meals, as gifts, or with summer picnics:
> 
> SPICED CRAB APPLES
> 
> ...


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Also shared this one on a post and copying here....Kim



Kim_NC said:


> Here's one for Crabapple Juice. Similar to apple juice, but with a bit more "tang" (like a cranberry juice). You can substitute pineapple juice as a sweetner (instead of the sugar) if you're trying to keep sugar consumption down.
> 
> Crabapple Juice
> 
> ...


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Also shared these two on a post and copying here....Kim



Kim_NC said:


> *Pickled Hot Pepper Rings*
> 
> 2 lb. hot peppers (banana, Hungarian wax, jalapeno, etc)
> 2 Tbsp. canning/pickling salt
> ...


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Copied here from request on a post...Kim



Kim_NC said:


> *Sauerkraut in Jars*
> recipe from the Kerr Home Canning and Freezing Guide
> 
> Remove outside and dirty leaves from cabbage. Quarter cabbage, then shred. Mix 5 lbs cabbage with 2 oz salt (3 1/2 Tbl) in a very large bowl or pan. Use hands to mix thoroughly. (Repeat as needed until youâve salted and mixed all of your cabbage)
> ...


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

This is our absolute favorite relish recipe. It came from a great aunt on my mom's side of the family. My great aunt always said it was originally given to her by a friend who worked in a Heinz factory near the end of WWII. The ladies in the factory had reduced the factory recipe down to a "home batch" size. 

*Green Tomato Relish*

vegetable ingredients:
14 c. green tomato, chopped
3 c. green bell pepper, chopped
3 c. red bell pepper, chopped
6 c. onion, chopped
2 Tbsp salt

brine ingredients:
1 qt cider vinegar
8 c. sugar
2 Tbsp whole mustard seed
2 Tbsp celery seed

Mix all vegetable ingredients and let stand overnight (or approx. 8 hours). In the morning, drain the vegetables.

Bring all brine ingredients to a boil. Add vegetables. Return to a boil.

Ladle relish into pint jars using slotted spoon. Then fill jars with brine. Leave 1/2 inch headspace. Clean jar rims. Cap with hot lids. Process in boiling water bath 10 minutes. Makes about 8 pints.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

from allrecipes.com, altered to add the brown sugar.

INGREDIENTS
1 (29 ounce) can canned pumpkin puree (I used 4 cups of my own)
3/4 cup apple juice 
2 teaspoons ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves 
1 1/2 cups white sugar 
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg 






DIRECTIONS
Combine pumpkin, apple juice, spices, and sugars in a large saucepan; stir well. Bring mixture to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer for 30 minutes or until thickened. Stir frequently. 
Spoon hot pumpkin mixture into hot jars, filling to within 1/4 inch from top. Remove air bubbles; wipe jar rims. Cover at once with metal lids, and screw on bands. 
Process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes. 

makes about 5 half pint jars.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Berry Christmas Jam

3 c. fresh cranberries
1 medium seedless orange, peeled and quartered
1 pkg. (10 oz.) frozen sliced strawberries, slightly thawed
1/4 t. ground cinnamon
1/4 t. ground cloves
4 c. sugar
Â½ c. water
1 pouch (3 oz.) liquid fruit pectin

In a food processor, combine cranberries and orange quarters; process until coarsely chopped. Add strawberries, cinnamon and cloves; process until mixture is finely chopped. In a heavy saucepan, combine fruit mixture, sugar and water until well blended. Stirring constantly over low heat, cook 2 minutes. Increase heat to high and bring mixture to a rolling boil. Stir in liquid pectin. Stirring constantly, bring to rolling boil again and boil 1 minute. Remove from heat; skim off foam. Pour into heat resistant jars with lids. Store in refrigerator. Yield: about 3 pints jam.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful Christmas Jam 


2-(20-oz.) packages frozen strawberries*
1 lb. cranberries,fresh or frozen
5 lbs. sugar
6 oz. liquid Pectin

Grind berries in a food processor or grinder. Place in a large pot.
Add sugar and bring to a full boil. Add the pectin and boil for 1
minute. Pour into hot sterilized jars. Seal the jars by putting on the
seals and lids. Process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

NOTE: Do not use fresh strawberries as jam will be too liquid

Makes 14-half pint jelly jars or 7-pint jars


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

I tried this for the first time last year and might never go back to regular strawberry jam. 

Strawberry Pineapple Jam

Needed: 3 cups hulled, crushed ripe strawberries (about 1 1/2 quarts whole berries)
1 cup drained canned crushed pineapple
6 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 tsp unsalted butter
1 3-oz pouch of liquid pectin.


Combine the berries, pineapple, sugar and butter in a pot. Heat over medium-low heat until sugar is completely dissolved, stirring constantly. Increase heat to medium-high and bring mix to a full rolling boil, still stirring constantly. Stir in liquid pectin. Return the mix to a full rollling boil, still stirring constantly.  Boil, still stirring, for 1 full minute. Then remove pot from heat and skim off foam.

Cool the jam for 5 minutes, stir gently every minute or so to distribute the fruit. Then ladle into hot jars. Leave 1/4 inch headspace. Process half pints in a 200 degree F boiling waterbath for 10 minutes and pint jars for 15 minutes.

Yield: about 8 half pint jars.


----------



## Lee Ann (Jan 17, 2005)

The house smells so good when I make this! This is the original recipe as written, but I tend to do things my way, ie, I don't put my jars in the oven - in fact I don't even turn the oven on when I make this, I just use the dishwasher to sterilize them and then use them. I don't dry lids either, I just take them out of the boiling water, give a shake to get the excess water off and on they go! I also don't wrap the jars in towels...I just turn them upside down and seal them that way! Oh well...the recipe is a GOOD one - the only apple butter I make - but you can "put it up" the way you want!

APPLE BUTTER:
96 - 100 ounces of unsweetened applesauce (approximately 11 cups)
6 cups sugar
3 teaspoons cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon ground cloves

Put all ingredients into a large slow cooker and stir well. Cook 6 hours on high or start on high and then cook on low all day. Remove the lid the last hour so it will thicken better. Stir occasionally while cooking. To test to see if it is done, take out some of the apple butter and put it into a small bowl. It should be thick when it has cooled. It should not be runny nor firm. The apple butter will be dark brown when done. 

Wash and sterilize 8 oz. jelly jars. Dry and put into a 250 degree oven until ready to fill. Boil a pan of water, and put the jar lids (the part with the rubber around the edge) into the boiling water, and boil 5 minutes. 

Take out a jar and fill it with apple butter to within Â¼ inch of the top of the jar. Wipe the rim with a clean damp cloth. Then dry the edge of the rim with a clean towel. Take a lid out of the boiling water, dry it off, and put it on top of the jar. Seal the jar with the band. Put filled jar back into the oven. Continue filling jars until all apple butter is âput upâ (meaning, put into jars).

When jars are filled, remove from oven. Sit jars on the counter close together on a towel. Wrap top and sides with several towels. Cool. Check to make sure the jars sealed (the centers of the lids will be depressed). Label and date the jars. Store in a cool, dark, and dry place several weeks before serving. Shelf life is several years â but it wonât last that long!


----------



## rhadley (Mar 3, 2008)

This sauce can be used on hamburgers, steak sandwiches, meatloaf, hot dogs, etc.

Ingredients
# 4 quarts tomatoes, peeled and chopped
# 1 1/2 cups green peppers, chopped
# 2 cups onions, chopped
# 1 1/2 cups white vinegar
# 1 1/2 cups sugar
# 1 tablespoon salt
# 1 teaspoon ground cloves
# 1 tablespoon celery seeds
# 1 teaspoon ground ginger
# 1 teaspoon cinnamon
# 1 teaspoon ground allspice 

Directions



Combine all ingredients and bring to a boil. Simmer until as thick as wanted (1 to 2 hours). Stir frequently to prevent sticking.


Pour boiling hot into hot jars leaving 1/8" head space. process in boiling water for 15 minutes.


----------



## rhadley (Mar 3, 2008)

This can top ice cream waffles, pan cakes, french toast. Make an apple pie with it or stuff puff pastry with it. Pour it over a hot ricotta cheese cake.

Ingredients
# 2 cups sugar
# 1/2 cup cornstarch
# 1/2 tablespoon cinnamon
# 1/2 vanilla bean, split and scraped
# 4 1/2 cups water
# 1/2 cup butterscotch schnapps
# 1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
# 1/2 teaspoon lemon zest
# 4 lbs apples, peeled, cored and sliced 

In a large pot place first 5 ingredients, bring to a boil and cook till thick and bubbly. Stirring so it doesn`t stick to the bottom and burn.

Meanwhile pack 4-6 sliced apple in sterilized quart jars.

Remove from heat and add the lemon juice and zest and buttershots.

Pour over apples removing as much air as you can. This is thick so use a butter knife to help it seep down to the bottom.

Wipe rims and place hot lids and rims on.

Process in a water bath for 20 minutes.


----------



## rhadley (Mar 3, 2008)

Ingredients
# 7 cups tomatoes, diced, seeded, peeled, cored(about 5 pounds)
# 6 green onions, sliced
# 2 jalapeno peppers, diced
# 4 garlic cloves, minced
# 2 tablespoons cilantro, minced
# 2 teaspoons salt
# 1/2 cup vinegar, 5% acidity
# 2 tablespoons lime juice
# 4 drops hot pepper sauce 

Prepare the jars, lids, and rings in hot water bath.

Combine all ingredients in a large saucepot.

Bring mixture to a boil.

Reduce heat and simmer 15 minutes.

Carefully ladle hot salsa into hot jars, leaving 1/4-inch headspace.

Wipe rim of jar clean.

Place lid on jar and tighten with ring.

Process in warm water bath for 15 minutes.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

1 five pound chicken
4 level tbsp flour
1 tbsp salt
2 chopped pimientos or red peppers
1 quart chicken broth
1 large can mushrooms
1 chopped green pepper
Cut chicken into pieces, add 3 quarts water and cook until tender. Cool and remove meat from bones and cut into small pieces. Dissolve the flour and the salt in a little of the cold broth and add to the remainder of the broth which has been heated. Cook until slighly thickened, stirring to keep free from lumps. Add mushrooms,pepper,pimiento and chicken. Heat to boiling and fill jars to within one inch of top. Put on cap, screw band firmly tight. Yield. 5 pints
Process in pressure canner Pints for 75 minutes and quarts for 90 minutes at 10 pounds pressure.
This is from the Kerr Canning book.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

4 cups navy beans
1/2 lb salt pork or bacon cut in small pieces
4 teaspoons salt
4 tbsp molasses
6 teaspoons prepared mustard
1 1/2 cups catsup
8 tbsp brown sugar
2 cups onions- chopped

Wash beans thoroughly. Cover with cold water and soak overnight. Boil in same water 45 minutes. Drain beans,SAVING THE WATER. Add all ingredients to beans and 2 cups bean liquid. Mix well. Pack into jars to within one inch of top. Put on cap,screw band firmly tight. 
Yield 8 pints
Process in pressure canner. Pints for 75 minutes and quarts for 90 minutes at 10 pounds pressure
From the Kerr Canning book


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Strawberry Rhubarb Jam
4 cups rhubarb, diced
3 c sugar
let stand overnight in fridge
boil till tender
add 3 oz strawberry jello. store in fridge. 

Rhubarb Spread
5 c diced rhubarb
1 smal can crushed pineapple. drained
2 c sugar
Mis, lket stand 2 hours, boil 12 minutes, remove from heat, add:
3 oz strawberry jello
Stir & pour into jars or freezer containers.

Rhubarb-pie filling Jams
6 c diced rhubarb
4 c sugar
Mix above, cover, refrigerate overnight
Coo rhubarb mix over medium heat until tender, stir frequently.

Stir in: 1-21 ounce pie filling (cherry, blueberry...i have also used crushed pineapple) and one 6 ounce package cherry gelatin.

turns out these are all refrigerator/freezer jams - I would think you can can it, however.


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

Salal-Oregon Grape Jelly

Ingredients

* 2 cups salal juice (from approx. 2 quarts berries)
* 2 cups Oregon grape juice (from approx. 2 quarts grapes)
* 1/4 cup lemon juice
* 1 package powdered pectin
* 5 cups sugar

Directions

1. Extract the juice from the salal berries and Oregon grapes. (Don't squeeze the berries. The jelly will be cloudy. Let them naturally drip. I cook the berries for 10 minutes in water covering almost to the top of the berries. This resulted in good flavor in the jelly.)
2. Pour the measured juices into a large 6 or 8 qt. pot.
3. Add lemon juice and pectin. Stir until pectin is dissolved.
4. Place over high heat and bring to a full, rolling boil.
5. Add pre-measured sugar. Bring to a full, rolling boil while stirring
constantly. Continue boiling and stirring for 1 minute.
6. Remove from heat, skim off foam, and pour into hot, sterilized jelly
jars to within 1/4 inch of the top.
7. Place on lids and attach screw bands. Put in a boiling water bath
for 10 minutes.

Yield-eight (8 ounce jars)

from Pat Robinson, Port Hadlock, Washington


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Rose Petal Jelly 
1 cup fresh, fragrant, unsprayed rose petals
Juice of one lemon
2 1/2 cups sugar
1 package powdered pectin
1 1/2 cups water

Rose petals are best gathered in the morning. Cut off the white base on each clump of petals as it adds bitterness.

Put petals, lemon juice, and 3/4 cup water in blender and blend until smooth. Gradually add sugar. Put mixture in sauce pan and stir in pectin, 3/4 cup water and boil the mixture hard for one minute, stirring constantly. Put it all back in the cleaned blender and stir until smooth. Pour into hot, sterile jars leaving 1/4- inch head space. Process 10 minutes in a boiling water bath, or freeze


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Crisp Watermelon Rind Pickles
1 large watermelon
1 quart white vinegar
5 pounds sugar
1 ounce stick cinnamon
1 ounce whole cloves
1/2 ounce powdered lime
1 gallon water

Prepare the rind, cut off all the red and green off. We usually eat the red watermelon first !
Cut the prepared rind into one inch pieces. Soak the rinds overnight in the lime water solution (the 1/2 ounce powdered lime in the gallon of water). Drain. Cover with clean water and slowly cook the rind for two hours. Drain. Cook slowly in vinegar, sugar and spice syrup for an hour. Pack in pint jars and fill with syrup. Process for ten minutes in a boiling water bath. Let these sit at least four weeks for the taste to develop.Serve ice cold.
......................................
Sunshine Pickles
10 cups water
1 cup uniodized salt (canning salt)
Mix together well.

1 cup of the above brine
3/4 cup vinegar
4 grape leaves
2 cloves of garlic
2 sprigs of dill
Place two grape leaves in the bottom of the jar,then 1 garlic clove,and sprig of dill. This is a quart size jar.Fill the jar with washed cucumbers and fill with the brine and vinegar mixture. 
Place garlic,dill, and grape leaves in the top of the jar and put the lids on good and tight. Place the jars outside in the hot sun for eight days. If the day is cloudy, add an extra day. You can also add hot peppers to this if you like them for a hot pickle.
(I love to watch the expression on people's faces when they drive by and see the pickles sitting on a table outside in the sun !)
--------------------------
Dilled Okra
4 cups water
2 cups vinegar
1/2 cup pickling salt
5 1/2 pounds okra pods with the stems left on..
1 1/2 teaspoon celery seeds
6 cloves of garlic
6 jalapeno peppers (optional)
Prepare okra by scrubbing with a stiff vegetable brush to remove the sticky fuzz on the outside of the pod. I use small pods.Heat water, vinegar and salt to boiling. Meanwhile, pack the okra pods into clean hot pint jars.To each jar,add 1/4 teaspoon dill seeds or 1 whole dill head if you have fresh dill, 1/4 teaspoon celery seeds or one celery leaf and garlic to taste. Add 1 hot pepper if desired. Cover the okra with boiling hot brine and leave 1/2 inch headspace. Seal and process in boiling water bath canner for ten minutes.
-------------------------
Zucchini Pickles
4 quarts 1/4 inch slices of zucchini or a mixture of yellow and green summer squash can be used. (The smaller ones make very pretty rings in the jars if you want to show them off )
1 quart 1/4 inch onion slices
1/2 cup pickling salt
4 cups white vinegar
4 cups sugar
3 teaspoons celery seeds
1 teaspoon dry mustard
2 1/2 teaspoons tumeric
5 teaspoons mustard seeds
In a large bowl, combine squash,onions, and salt. Cover with ice water, stir lightly, and let set for two hours. Drain and rinse with fresh water three times. Combine the remaining ingredients in a large stainless steel pot and bring to a boil. Boil for two minutes.Add the drained squash and onions and remove from the heat. Let the mixture stand for two hours. Bring the squash back to a boil for five minutes, and ladle into hot, clean pint jars, leaving a half inch head space. Seal and process for ten minutes in a boiling water bath.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

SWEET HOT PICKLES 

1 gal. sliced hamburger dills, drain all liquids & discard
5 lb. bag of sugar (use all except for about 2 inches in bottom of bag)
1 sm. bottle of Tabasco (use all but 1 inch)
4 fresh garlic pods, cut up fine

After mixing all ingredients in large bowl, put back in jar with lid on tight. Turn jar upside down frequently until sugar is dissolved. Usually takes 24 hours. Put in clean pint jars with tight lids. Ready to eat in 2 days. Will keep up to 3 or 4 months without sealing.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

CINNAMON RED HOT CUCUMBER PICKLES

7 lbs. large cucumbers
1 cup lime
1 cup vinegar
Red food coloring
1 TBSP Alum
2 cups vinegar
10 cups sugar
8 cinnamon sticks
1 small package of Red Hots (Brach's Imperials are best)

Peel, seed, and slice cucumbers. Soak in 1 cup lime and 1 gallon water for 24 hours.Drain well and wash several times with clear water. 
Wash, soak, covered with ice water for 3 hours.Drain.
Mix 1 cup vinegar, 1 bottle red food coloring, alum, and water to cover. Pour over the cucumbers and simmer for 2 hours.Pour off.
Bring to a boil, 2 cups vinegar, 2 cups water, 10 cups sugar, cinnamon sticks, and red hots. Pour over cucumbers and let stand 24 hours. Pour off syrup and bring to a boil, pour over cucumbers in jars and seal. I waterbath mine.
This recipe is great for those big cucumbers that you can't do anything else with. They are pretty in rings, or they can be made into spears. I do mine in big crocks. I have been lucky to find old crocks around here at auctions. At Christmas, cut material into circles, pink the edges, put on jar with ring, tie ribbons on bottle.
Makes nice gifts.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

14 Day Sweet Pickles:

14 - DAY SWEET PICKLES

Ingredients :
4 lbs. (2-inch) pickling cucumbers
1/2 tsp. powdered alum
3 c. sugar
4 (2-inch) cinnamon sticks
1 c pickling salt
2 qts. boiling water
5 c. white vinegar
1 1/2 tsp. celery seed
1 1/2 c. sugar

Preparation :
Wash cucumbers; cut in half lengthwise. Dissolve salt in boiling
water; pour over cucumbers in large crock or non-metallic container.
Weight cucumbers down with a plate almost as large as the crock.
Lay a large jar filled with water on place to keep cucumbers under
brine. Let stand in a cool place for seven days, removing scum as it
forms on top. Eighth day, drain; pour 2 quarts boiling water mixed
with 1/2 teaspoon alum over cucumbers; let stand 24 hours. Tenth
day, drain; pour 2 quarts boiling water over cucumbers. Eleventh
day, drain. Combine vinegar, 3 cups sugar, celery seed and cinnamon;
heat to boiling; pour over cucumbers. For the next two days, drain,
retaining liquid. Reheat this liquid, adding 1/2 cup sugar each
morning; pour over cucumbers. On the last day, drain, retaining
liquid. Pack pickles into hot sterilized jars. Discard cinnamon
sticks; add remaining 1/2 cup sugar; heat liquid to boiling. Fill
jars. Seal and process 5 minutes. Makes 5 pints.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

CHICKEN SPREAD FOR SANDWICHES



8 lb cut-up chicken

1 bunch celery

2 onions

1 carrot

4 peppercorns

1 bay leaf

Salt Â¼ c. mustard

1 T. grated onion

1 T. vinegar

Pepper to taste



Combine the chicken, water to cover, celery, onions, carrot, peppercorns, bay leaf and 2 teaspoons salt in a large kettle and bring to a boil. Cover and reduce heat, then simmer for about 2 hours or until the chicken is tender. Remove the vegetables, then cool and chill the chicken and broth. Skim off the fat, then reserve 1 cup broth. Remove and discard the skin and bones from the chicken, then grind the meat. (I use my food processor) Cmbine the ground chicken, reserved broth and remaining ingredients. Pack into hot half-pint jars, leaving 1 inch head space. Place the caps on the jars. Process for 1 hour at 10 pounds pressure. 

To serve: add mayo, pickles, egg, whatever and spread on sandwich bread for a great lunch!


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Basic Herb Jelly 
Makes: 6 half-pint jars

2 cups apple juice
1 cup fresh herbs of your choice (we like thyme or rosemary)
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
3 1/2 cups sugar 
1 pouch liquid pectin 
6 fresh herb sprigs (optional) 

- In a covered saucepan, combine the fruit juice with the herbs. Heat to the boiling point, but do not boil. Remove from the heat and let steep, covered, for 20 minutes. Strain the liquid through a coffee filter paper or jelly bag, squeezing the herbs left in the paper or bag to extract all flavor. Discard the herbs. 

- In a large saucepan, combine the herb infusion, lemon juice, and sugar. Bring to a full rolling boil over high heat, stirring constantly. 

- When the boil cannot be stirred down, pour in the pectin, stirring constantly. Boil for 1 minute. Remove from the heat. Stir and skim off any foam that collects on top. 

- Add 1 herb sprig to each sterilized jar. Immediately pour in the hot jelly, leaving 1/4-inch headspace. Seal. 

- Process in a boiling water bath for 5 minutes.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

copied here from a post:



Kim_NC said:


> *Salsa Verde*
> Makes about 6 half pints
> 
> 7 cups chopped cored peeled green tomatoes (about 12 medium)
> ...


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

*Spaghetti Sauce*
from Better Homes and Gardens Canning & Preserving Recipes

15 lbs. firm, ripe tomatoes
1/4 c. water
1/2 c. chopped onion
1/2 c. chopped green or red sweet pepper
1/2 c. sliced mushrooms (optional)
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 c. fresh, snipped parsley
1 T. brown sugar
1 T. fennel seed, crushed (optional)
2 t. salt
2 t. dried basil, crushed
2 t. dried oregano, crushed
1 t. dried marjoram, crushed
1 t. pepper

Wash tomatoes. Remove cores; cut into quarters.

Place tomatoes in an 8 or 10 quart Dutch oven or kettle. Heat to boiling, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat to medium. Cook, uncovered, for 20 minutes. Press tomatoes through a food mill; return to Dutch oven. Discard seeds and pulp.

In a medium saucepan combine water, onion, sweet pepper and, if desired, mushrooms. Cook over medium heat, stirring often, till onion and pepper are soft. Add to tomato mixture. Stir in garlic, parsley, brown sugar, fennel seed (if desired), salt, basil, oregano, marjoram and pepper. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, uncovered, about 2 hours or till reduced by half, stirring frequently. (Measure depth with a ruler at the start. At the finish, the depth should be half of the original measure.)

Ladle hot sauce into hot, clean quart or pint canning jars, leaving 1" headspace. Wipe jar rims; adjust lids. Process jars at *10 pounds pressure in a weighted gauge canner *or *11 pounds pressure in a dial gauge canner *for 25 minutes for quarts or 20 minutes for pints. Allow the pressure to come down naturally. Remove the jars from the canner; cool on racks. Makes 4 pints.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

4 cups sliced figs
2 cups sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla (or maple) extract
1 tsp lemon juice

Put it all in a pan and simmer on LOW heat about 2.5 hours. Fill into jars that have been soaking in boiling hot water, they will seal as they cool. Makes about 3 8oz jars.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

*Tomato Ketchup*
Makes about 7 (16 oz) pints

3 Tbsp celery seeds
4 tsp whole cloves
2 cinnamon sticks, broken into pieces
1 1/2 tsp whole allspice
3 cups cider vinegar
24 lb tomatoes, cored and quartered (about 72 medium)
3 cups chopped onions (about 4 medium)
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
1/4 cup pickling salt

1.) Tie celery seeds, cloves, cinnamon sticks and allspice in a square of cheesecloth, creating a spice bag.

2.) Combine vinegar and spice bag in a stainless steel saucepan. Bring to a boil over high heat. Remove from heat and let stand for 25 minutes. Discard spice bag.

3.) Combine tomatoes, onions and cayenne in a clean large stainless steel saucepan. Bring to a boil over high heat, stirring frequently. Reduce heat and boil gently for 20 minutes. Add infused vinegar and boil gently until vegetables are soft and mixture begins to thicken, about 30 minutes.

4.) Transfer mixture, working in batches, to a sieve placed over a glass or stainless steel bowl and press with the back of a spoon to extract all the liquid. This can also be done using a food mill. Discard solids.

5.) Return liquid to saucepan. Add sugar and salt. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring occasionally. Reduce heat and boil gently, stirring frequently, until volume is reduced by half and mixture is almost the consistency of commercial ketchup, about 45 minutes.

6.) Prepare boiling water canner. Heat jars and lids in simmering water until ready for use. Do not boil. Set bands aside. 

7.) Ladle hot ketchup into hot jars leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Remove air bubbles. Wipe rim. Center lid on jar. Apply band until fit is fingertip tight. 

8.) Process jars in a boiling water canner for 15 minutes, adjusting for altitude. Remove jars and cool. Check lids for seal after 24 hours. Lid should not flex up and down when center is pressed.

-------------------------------

*Cranberry Ketchup*

12 oz cranberries
1 large red onion, chopped
1 cinnamon stick
1/2 teaspoon mustard seeds
1/2 teaspoon whole allspice
1/2 teaspoon black peppercorns
1/2 cup water
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 1/2 teaspoon salt

In a saucepan, cover the cranberries and onion with water and bring to at boil. Lower heat, cover, and simmer for 20 minutes. Transfer the cranberry and onion mixture to a food processor and process until smooth, Place a clean dish towel over the processor bowl to prevent burns from the hot mixture. Test for smoothness; if there are any skins remaining, process again.

Spoon the mixture into the saucepan and cook over a medium heat for 20 minutes, until reduced to 2 cups.

Place the cinnamon, mustard seeds, allspice, and peppercorns in a cheesecloth square, and tie with string. Add the spice bag, water, sugar, vinegar, and salt to the mixture in the saucepan. Cook slowly over a low heat until the mixture is very thick, 10-20 minutes. Stir frequently being careful not to let the mixture burn.

Remove the spice bag from the saucepan, discard. Ladle the ketchup into a sterilized jar. Process half-pint jars in boiling water bath for 10 minutes and pint jars for 15 minutes.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

Banana Nut Bread Jam 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

10 ripe bananas, pureed (need 3 cups)
1 tbsp lemon juice
4 c. sugar
1/2 c. brown sugar
1 1/2 c. toasted walnuts, minced
1 box powdered pectin
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg, optional

Mix bananas, walnuts, lemon juice and powdered pectin in large pot.(6-8 quart)
Stir while bringing to a rolling boil.
(Looks funny when boiling because air bubbles are VERY large)
All at once add sugars. 
Stir constantly, heat until full rooling boil. Boil 1 minute.
Fill jars 1/4 inch of top clean rim , seal.
Process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.
Makes 3 pints (thats what recipe says, think I got more)


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

*Watermelon Jam*

3 cups Sugar 
1-1/2 cups finely chopped seeded watermelon (do not puree) 
1/4 cup lemon juice 
3/4 cup water 
1 package (1-3/4 ounces) powdered fruit pectin 

In a bowl, combine sugar, watermelon and lemon juice. Let stand for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. In a saucepan, combine water and pectin. Bring to a boil; boil for 1 minute, stirring constantly. Add to the watermelon mixture; stir constantly until the sugar is completely dissolved, about 3 minutes. Ladle into jars. Process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes. Let stand at room temperature until set, about 24 hours.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Bluberry jam
1lb of fresh blueberries fresh or frozen (about 1 quart)
3 1/2 c. sugar
1 Tbs.lemon juice
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp ground cloves
1 pouch of liquid pectin ( I disolve a box in 1/2 cup water)

Crush berries in a large dutch oven or sauce pan.
Add lemon juice ,cinnamon, cloves and sugar.Bring to a full rolling boil.
Quickly add pectin and stir constantly for another full minute.Remove from heat and ladle into jelly jars.Wipe rims and seal. makes six 1/2 pint jars.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

*Canning Soaked Dried Beans - making your own canned pinto beans* 
Canning Soaked Dried Beans


I soak the beans overnight, then put 1/4 tsp of salt in each quart jar, only fill the jars about 1/2 full with beans and the rest with water (leave 1/2" headspace in the jars with the water) .... the beans will still expand some while processing in the canner and you don't want your jars to break.

Then put the jars in the pressure canner and process for an hour and 15 minutes at 10 lbs of pressure unless you live in a higher altitude then it's 12 lbs.

The processing time cooks them since they soaked over night. 

Then just heat up before you serve them.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

*Brine for & Canning Hot or Sweet Peppers Recipe* 
*Brine for & Canning Hot or Sweet Peppers*

2 quarts of white vinegar
1 quart of water
2 cups sugar
1 TBSP pickling salt
1 TBSP oil (olive, canola, or vegetable) per quart
Peppers of choice, sliced (cut off the ends and remove the seeds and membranes)

In medium stockpot, combine the first four ingredients and bring to a boil.
Pack hot, sterilized quart jars with the sliced peppers. 
Add oil to each quart per above. 
Pour the boiling brine over the peppers. 
Do NOT cold pack this. 
Process in a boiling water bath canner for 15 minutes.
Makes 3 quarts.

These are delicious on pizzas, burgers and sandwiches.
__________________
Laura
Mom of 7 . Grandma of 1
my blog: Laura Williams' Musings 







   ​


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

*Cold Pack Cucumber Pickles* 
*Cold Pack Cucumber Pickles*
10 medium cucumbers, sliced (you can peel them if you want but we live the peeling on - good nutrients in that!)
1 tsp salt 
1 large onion, thinly sliced 
4 TBSP sugar
1 cup vinegar 
pepper to taste (optional) (can use black or white pepper)

In a medium-large bowl, place the sliced cucumbers and sprinkle with salt. Let stand for 15 minutes then drain off any liquid. Do not rinse the cucumber slices. Add the sliced onion and mix well. In a small bowl or measuring cup, combine the vinegar and sugar, stirring until the sugar is dissolved. Pour over the cucumber and onion mixture then mix well. Season with pepper (optional). 



To eat with an immediate meal, cover and refrigerate for at least one hour before serving. Toss again before serving to mix all the ingredients well.
To can these for later use, you will need a water bath canner.


Fill the jars leaving a 1/2" head-space, wipe the rims down and put on the ring and seal. Then process in a boiling water bath.


pints for 15 minutes at 6,000 feet or less, 20 minutes above 6,000 feet


quarts for 20 minutes at 6,000 feet or below, 25 minutes above 6,000 feet.


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

*Zucchini Relish* 
*Zucchini Relish*
2 cup chopped zucchini
1 cup chopped onion 
1/2 cup chopped sweet green pepper
1/2 cup chopped sweet red pepper
2 TBSP salt
1-3/4 cups of sugar
1 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tsp. celery seed
1 tsp mustard seed

In a large bowl, combine the chopped zucchini, chopped onion, and both chopped sweet peppers, sprinkle with the salt and cover with cold water. Let stand for about 2 hours. 



After the waiting time, drain the vegetables and press out any liquid. Do not rinse.


In a stockpot, combine the sugar, vinegar, celery seed, and mustard seed. Bring to a boil. Add in the vegetable mixture and simmer for 10 minutes.
Ladle into hot jars, leaving 1/4" head space. Put on seals and rings and process 10 minutes in a boiling water bath canner.


This makes 2 pints.



NOTE: You can increase the amounts of the ingredients to make a bigger canning yield and it will not effect the taste of the relish. 



Delicious when a spoonful or two (or three) is put into a bowl of hot soup beans (aka cooked pinto beans) with a side of homemade cornbread. 


 Isn't that pretty? 
It's delicious too! YUMMM--EEE!


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

Basil Pesto

2 cups fresh basil leaves, packed
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmesan
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/3 cup pine nuts or walnuts
3 medium sized garlic cloves, minced
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste
 In a food processor, combine the basil in with the nuts and pulse a few times. 

Add the garlic then pulse again a few times.

Slowly add oil in a constant stream while the food processor is on until mixed. 

Stop and scrape the sides down with a rubber spatula. 

Add the grated cheese and pulse again until blended. 

Then add in a pinch of salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste.

Makes 1 cup.




You can freeze this in baggies. Fill baggie, tie it up, then flatten it out to freeze flat.


If you make more than one batch, you can also can it.


Put into clean jars (1/2 pint size is perfect for this) and leave 1/2 inch headspace. 

Wipe jar rims, add seal and screw on ring tightly. Process in a pressure canner at 10 pounds of pressure for 45 minutes. (be sure to adjust the pressure accordingly if you are in a higher altitude)


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

I have been making this for many years. I can it and have not had any issues with it.


*Pumpkin Butter Made in Your Crock-Pot*


(you can double, triple, etc. this recipe)


2 cups of cooked, pureed pumpkin (or you can use a 15oz can of pumpkin if you don't want to use fresh)
1 cup white sugar
1 cup brown sugar
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
1/2 tsp ginger
1/8 tsp ground cloves


Combine all ingredients in crock-pot and stir to mix well. Cook on High for 3 hours, stirring occasionally. It will thicken as it cooks. Do not let it burn or stick. After it is done, fill the pint jars or 1/2 pint jars and seal. Process in water bath canner for 40 minutes.

(I made what was equivalent to 7 batches, and just cut the sugar in half.......I thought 14 cups would have been way too much) 


*You can use the Pumpkin Butter to make a pumpkin pie with too.* 


(My husband calls my Pumpkin Butter : "pumpkin pie in a jar")

*FOR 2 pies you will need*:
1 pint jar of pumpkin butter
1/2 pint jar of pumpkin butter
2 eggs
1 12oz can of evaporated milk

Mix all together and pour into pie shells. Bake at 425 degrees for 15 minutes then turn the oven down to 350 degrees and bake for 45 minutes or until done. You will want to pre-bake your pie shells for 1-2 minutes at 350 degrees oven.

*You can make Pumpkin Bread with this Pumpkin Butter too:
*
Take your recipe you have on hand for Banana Bread and substitute a 1/2 pint jar of the pumpkin butter for the banana. Then follow the instructions for mixing and baking.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

RAGU SPAGHETTI SAUCE
Printed from COOKS.COM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1/2 bushel tomatoes
2 hot peppers or 2 tbsp. dried
2 c. vegetable oil
1 entire bulb garlic
4 green peppers
3 lb. onions
1/2 c. canning salt
1 tsp. basil
1/4 c. oregano or 3 tbsp.
1/2 to 1 1/2 c. sugar (start with 1/2 c. and add to taste after sauce has simmered awhile)

Cook onions, garlic, and green peppers in oil for 1/2 hour. Put through blender until liquified. Put tomatoes (just wash and core leaving skins and seeds) through blender until liquified. Boil everything together until desired consistency. Add 1 large can tomato paste for added flavor. Mix well. Pour into plastic container and freeze. To can: heat to boiling, put in sterilized jars to brim, seal at once.


----------



## Tervnut (Oct 7, 2009)

Rose hips are best used after the first or second hard frost which helps them to soften and sweeten. Dark orange to red is the best, firm but not hard is good.

I found my wild-rose hips (only about dble the size of elderberries) were somewhat tedious to clean/prepare, but the resulting jelly (expect it to take some time to gel as marmalade does - up to two weeks after processing and canning) is quite nice and delicate.

Procedure I found (online, if you search for "Rose Hip Jelly" you'll find innumerable recipes and procedures).

Pick and clean hips (for small ones just remove black tip and stem, for larger ones remove seeds as well by cutting in half - seeds act like fiberglass so wear heavy gloves when cleaning!!)

Place prepared hips into pot cover with water and simmer for 30-60 minutes.

Using a jelly strainer (or cheese-cloth lined sieve) strain out the pulp collecting the water.

Rose hips contain enough pectin to gel without added so measure out the liquid and measure out an equal amount of sugar (1 cup liquid - 1 cup sugar).

Bring strained liquid back to a boil, add sugar, stirring frequently bring liquid back to a simmer and simmer until begins to jell (two ways to test: first take a bit and allow to cool on a saucer - should be able to move it around on the plate; second when a spoon is dipped into the liquid you can run your finger through it and the resulting line will stay.)

Have hot, sterilized jars ready (I used 4oz jars, you can use whatever depending on the amount you have), and hot lids (do not boil lids, make sure they're new, keep them hot in steaming water). Fill jars to 1/4-1/2" from rim, clean rim, place lid onto and tighten.

I did not water bath them, the jelly is acidic enough, but if you want to set them into a water bath for 5 min that would be acceptable.

All my jars sealed without a problem.

Enjoy and good luck!! Let me know how it turns out. When I was boiling mine it smelled like I was making crabapple jelly, I am pleased as punch. The jelly is fragrant, with a subtle tart-citrusy punch despite the sugar, not to mention a lovely shade of salmony-pink. I have also found rose petal jelly recipes online which I'll be attempting next year!

Recommended to be served as a 'mint' jelly, on meats or with more savory breads.

Let me know if you try it and how it turns out!

Nona
NW PA

See the pics of my endeavor @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/probity-truth/sets/72157622628928156/


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

From my post on the Preserving forum:

This is from a Kerr canning guide from the 80's. I will type it as it is given, but I know the processing times have changed in more recent times. I will put the updated times in parentheses.


*Chili Beans*

1 cup chopped onion
6 Tablesp. chili powder
2 Tablesp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 hot red pepper, chopped fine (optional)
1 pint canned tomatoes
2 lbs. pinto or red kidney beans
7 1/2 cups boiling water

Wash beans thoroughly. Cover with cold water and soak overnight. Drain beans. Combine all ingredients and boil 5 minutes. Pack hot into jars to within 2" of top. Fill to within 1/2" of top with liquid.

Process pints 60 minutes (_now 1 hr. 15 minutes_)
Process quarts 60 minutes (_now 1 hr. 30 minutes_)
10 lbs. pressure

Yield: 8 pints

The recipe notes to not can meat with the beans. You add these to the meat sauce when heating to serve.

Most recipes state to leave 1" headspace but I have done it with both 1" and 1/2" and can't tell much difference.

Enjoy!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Sparkey said:


> clausen type dill pickles
> 
> 1 gallon jar
> pickling cucumbers
> ...


This is the one I have been looking for! Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I posted a link to these elsewhere. Recipe found at allrecipes.com.
The recipe says to serve with goat cheese and crackers. They are very good over cream cheese too. Almost chutney-like.

Pickled Blueberries

Original Recipe Yield 6 - 8 oz jars

Ingredients

* 3 (3 inch) cinnamon sticks
* 1 teaspoon whole cloves
* 1 teaspoon whole allspice berries
* 1 1/2 cups red wine vinegar
* 2 quarts fresh blueberries, washed and picked over
* 1 cup white sugar
* 1 cup brown sugar

Directions

1. Place the cinnamon sticks, cloves, and allspice berries onto the center of a 8 inch square piece of cheesecloth. Gather together the edges of the cheesecloth, and tie with kitchen twine to secure. Place spice sachet into a large saucepan and pour in the vinegar. Bring to a simmer over medium heat; cook for 5 minutes. Stir blueberries into the vinegar; cook until heated through, about 5 minutes. As the blueberries heat, gently shake the pot. Do not stir to avoid breaking the berries. Remove from heat, cover, and let stand at room temperature for 8 to 12 hours.
2. Pour berries and liquid into a colander set over a bowl. Remove spice sachet. Transfer berries to hot, sterilized canning jars; reserve the liquid. Return liquid to saucepan and place over high heat. Stir in the white and brown sugars; bring to a boil. Boil until thickened, about 4 minutes.
3. Ladle hot syrup over berries, leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Wipe the rims of the jars with a moist paper towel to remove any food residue. Top with sterilized lids; screw on rings.
4.Waterbath process for 15 minutes


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mayo homemade
Â©2009 Mountain Mick Blake the Mountain Griller 
My family love homemade Mayo, itâs cheap, fresh and yummo. Plus quick three to five minutes and you have got homemade Mayo

My mayo recipe is a basic one 
â¢ 2 egg yolks, at room temperature 
â¢ 2-3 tsp fresh lemon juice or vinegar white or wine vinegar
â¢ 1teaspoon mustard power or 1 Â½ tablespoons hot English mustard 
â¢ Pinch of salt 
â¢ 250ml olive oil {virgin}
â¢ Freshly ground white pepper

â¢ Place the egg yolks, 1 1/2 tsp of the lemon juice or vinegar, mustard and a pinch of salt in the bowl of a food processor or blender and process until the mixture just begins to thicken. 
â¢ Pour the olive and vegetable oil into a measuring jug. With the motor running full speed, slowly add oil to egg-yolk mixture in a fine thin steady stream, stopping occasionally to scrape down the side of the food processor with a spoon or spatula, until the mixture is thick, creamy and pale. You need to add the oil slowly, but if add too slowly the mixture could thicken too quickly, so if this happens, add hot water, 2 tsp will be enough, to thin down mayonnaise before adding the remaining oil. 
â¢ Taste the mayonnaise and adjust the seasoning with extra lemon juice or vinegar, salt and pepper if desired. put into a small airtight container. Place a piece of plastic kitchen wrap directly on the surface of the mayonnaise, to stop a skin forming and cover with a lid. Place in the fridge and use as required.


We make 

AÃ¯oli which is is made as an olive-oil mayonnaise with garlic added 

and we make homemade with our basic mayonnaise.
Rouille is aÃ¯oli with added red pepper or paprika.


Ranch dressing is made of buttermilk or sour cream, mayonnaise, and minced green onion, or or also make a nice Blue ranch dressing with blue cheese,

Tartar sauce is my basic mayonnaise spiced with pickled cucumbers and onion. Capers, olives, and crushed hardboiled eggs .

And my Daugther love AÃ¯oli with smokey BBQ sauce and Tabasco sauce at ratio of 6 table spoons mayo 3 table spoons smokey BBQ sauce and Â½ teaspoon Tabasco sauce,


----------



## MuskovyMom (May 31, 2012)

from _Bernardin Guide to Home Preserving_ 2010

6 cups (1500 mL) prepared (blanched, peeled, pitted and chopped) peaches, about 3 lbs (1.4 kg)
1 1/4 cups (300 mL) chopped red onion
4 jalapeno or 2 guajillo peppers, seeded and finely chopped
1 red bell pepper, seeded and chopped
1/2 cup (125 mL) loosely packed finely chopped cilantro or basil
1/2 cup (125 mL) white vinegar
2 tbsp (30 mL) liquid honey
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1 1/2 tsp (7 mL) ground cumin (if possible, take whole cumin seeds, toast them lightly in a cast iron pan, and grind)
1/2 tsp (2 mL) ground cayenne pepper


Combine peaches, onion, peppers, cilantro/basil, vinegar, honey, garlic, cumin and cayenne in large stainless steel saucepan.

Bring to a boil, stirring constantly to prevent scorching.

Boil gently, stirring frequently, for 5 minutes.

Remove from heat, ladle hot salsa into hot, clean pint (250 mL) Mason jar to within 1/2" (1 cm) of top rim (headspace). Using nonmetallic utensil, remove air bubbles. Wipe jar rim, removing any stickiness. Apply appropriate lid. Place jar in canner & repeat for remaining salsa.

Process in boiling water bath canner for 15 minutes for pint (250 mL) jars (altitudes up to 1000 ft/305 m).


----------



## MuskovyMom (May 31, 2012)

Based on USDA's Tomato Marmalade recipe.

10 cups tomatillos, outer husks removed, washed and chopped
1/2 cup bottled lemon juice
3 cups mild-flavoured honey (e.g. wild flower or fireweed)

either:

1 orange, seeded and finely chopped (I used sweet honey tangerines)
1/2 lemon, seeded and finely chopped

or:

2 limes, mostly peeled (but leave a little peel for flavour), seeded and finely chopped
1 1/2 lemons, seeded and finely chopped

optional:

1/3 cup finely chopped or grated on a microplane grater (peeled) fresh ginger

Bring ingredients to a boil in a heavy bottomed saucepan. Reduce heat and simmer briskly, stirring often, until thickened sufficiently (about three hours). Ladle hot into clean, sterile hot half-pint jars, leaving 1/4-inch headspace. Remove air bubbles and adjust headspace if needed. Wipe rims of jars with a dampened, clean paper towel; apply two-piece metal canning lids. Process in a boiling water canner according to the recommendations below.

Hot packed half-pints or pints, boil-water bath process at 5 minutes up to 1000 ft.


----------



## MuskovyMom (May 31, 2012)

Sikalaki Gliko

2 pounds *unripe* figs
3 pounds sugar
2 cups cider vinegar
1 cup water
1 lemon, seeded & diced fine
1/2 tsp cloves
1 tsp cinnamon


Rinse the figs and poke a hole in blossom end of each fig with a thick nail, a screwdriver or just a paring knife. This step is very messy from the sticky latex oozing out of the figs. I also pruned off the stems, but other recipes suggest to leave the stems intact (I suspect this is for ripe figs only, but I'm not sure).
Place figs in water and let them soak for a few hours (I basically let them soak overnight). Discard the soaking water.
Boil the figs in plain water for 15 minutes.
Transfer figs into cold water, allow to cool down, then drain.
Replace cooking water with fresh water, and repeat the sequence of boiling the figs for 15 minutes, putting them in cold water until theyâre cool, and then draining them.
I used a less than perfect aluminum pot (stainless steel is always recommend for preserving foods as it's non-reactive), because I didn't want to have an uncleanable, boiled-on latex mess on my wonderful stainless steel maslin pan. Yes, the boiled latex came off with a significant amount of elbow grease and a scrubby pad.


Boil the 3 pounds of sugar with the vinegar and water for about 5 minutes, then add the figs, diced lemon and spices.
Boil the figs in the syrup for 30 minutes, then turn the heat off.
Leave the figs in the syrup for 12 hours.
Remove the figs from the syrup and boil the syrup until "thick" - I boiled the syrup to soft-ball stage (230F). This took a good hour of stirring and waiting.
Put the figs back in and bring back up to a boil so that the figs are hot and the syrup is boiling. I did this part in my maslin pan, which was perfectly shaped for this step, and by this point the latex had been boiled out of the figs.


Transfer the figs to clean, scalded half pint (250 mL) jars. Don't pack the figs too tight. Pour a little syrup to bring headspace up to 1/2" from rim. Run non-metal spatula around inside edge of jar to let air out, and adjust the headspace as necessary. Wipe rims with hot damp paper towel and apply two-piece metal snap & screw lids.

I couldn't find any concrete information about the processing time, so I placed the jars in my weighted gauge pressure canner and processed at 10 lbs pressure for 10 minutes (remember that you have to vent the canner according to the manufacturer's instructions before you place the weighted gauge on the vent, and timing for processing starts once the gauge starts to jiggle, indicating that the 10 lbs pressure has been reached).


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Here A Recipe For The Bacon Addicts in your house

Bacon Jam




Hands-on time: 20 mins. to 25 mins. 
Total time: 4 hrs 20 mins. to 4 hrs 40 mins. 

Yield: 2 cups jam 

Ingredients 

â¢	1 1/2 pounds bacon
â¢	2 medium Small or 1 Large onions, peeled and thinly sliced
â¢	3 to 4 cloves garlic diced fine
â¢	1 Whole small apple cored and sectioned & diced small 
â¢	1/2 cup apple cider
â¢	1/2 cup cider vinegar
â¢	1/2 cup dark brown sugar
â¢	1/4 cup maple syrup
â¢	A Smidgen liquid Smoke (Approx 1/8 Tsp) 
â¢	1 cup strong brewed coffee
â¢	salt and pepper to taste
Directions 
1) Slice the bacon into 1" slices, and add onions and cook in a large skillet until well browned. Drain the fat and reserve the bacon and onions
2) Place the cooked bacon and onions with all other ingredients into a 2 quart or larger pot. Cover and cook over simmer over low heat for 3 to 4 hours. 
3) Remove the cooked jam from the pot, and carefully transfer to a food processor or blender. Pulse until the consistency is to your liking, a soft spreadable jam. You can leave the bacon in larger bits or pulse until very small, your choice. 
4) If you find the jam too liquid for your taste, transfer to a small saucepan and cook over medium heat until the liquid has evaporated and the jam is thick and syrupy. Adjust the seasonings and serve warm. 
5) Store airtight in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks. Warm in the microwave before serving. 
Yield: 2 cups jam


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*BLACK BEAN SOUP*

Pick over 1 cup black beans for each qt to can. Rinse beans and place 1 cup in each qt jar. Cover with water overnight, drain.

Add to each qt:
2 tsp chopped pickled jalapenoes
1 tsp sugar
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/4 cup red onion, diced
1 tsp cider vinegar
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp chili powder

Cover with boiling water to within 1" headspace. Process at 10 lbs for 90 mins.

I apologize for not being able to acknowledge the person that developed this recipe. It is just scribbled down in my card file, but I believe it came from HT Today.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*CHILI BEANS*

This recipe came from Stephen in SOKY. Thanks again, Stephen.

Yield: 9 pts

2 lbs of dried beans. Stephen used kidney, I have tried pinto as well as small red beans. All work well.
1 cup onion, chopped
6 Tbl chili powder
2 Tbl salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 dried red cayenne pepper crushed (or approx 1 rounded Tbl flakes)
1 pt canned tomatoes or sauce
7 1/2 cups water

Wash beans thoroughly. Soak overnight in cold water. Discard soaking water. Combine all ingredients and boil 5 mins. Pack beans into hot jars, leaving 2" headspace. Fill with liquid to 1/2" headspace. Process pts 65 mins, qts 75 mins at 10 lbs pressure.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*REFRIED BEANS*

Do not mash these beans before canning as they cannot get hot enough in center to can safely. Upon opening for use, just mash and heat in skillet.

Pick over and rinse enough beans for 1/4 - 1/3 of each qt jar. (1 cup or a little more). To each qt. add:

4 Tbl tomato sauce
2/3 Tbl chopped onion
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp paprika
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp sugar
1/8 tsp oregano

Fill to within 1" with boiling water. Process 90 mins at 10 lbs pressure.

Once again, I apologize for not being able to acknowledge the originator. This is one more recipe I have scribbled down (didn't even get processing info included).


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*SAVORY PORK & BEANS*

Pick over and rinse beans: pinto, navy, red, etc. all work well.
If soaking overnight, fill pt jar 1/2 full of soaked beans. If canning without soaking, fill jar 1/4 with rinsed beans.

To each pt add:
Small piece of salt pork or bacon
Heavy tsp chopped garlic
Hvy tsp tomato bouillon
1 Tbl chopped fresh onion
1/2 tsp garlic powder
drizzle strong molasses
squirt of deli mustard w/horseradish
1/4 tsp thermoflo

Cover with boiling water to within 1". Process at 10 lbs for 75 mins.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*SWEET PORK & BEANS*

Fill each pt jar with 1 cup soaked beans or 1/2 cup rinsed beans.

To each pt jar, add:

Small piece of salt port or bacon
1 hvy tsp tomato bouillon
1 Tbl chopped fresh onion
1 rounded dessert spoon of brown sugar
heavy drizzle of strong molasses
squirt of yellow mustard
1/4 tsp thermoflo

Fill with boiling water to within 1" of top.
Process 75 mins at 10lbs pressure.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Sweet Lime Pickles 

Slice large cucumbers in slices, approx. 1 gallon of slices. 
Cover with solution of 1gallon water and 1 cup lime. 
Let stand overnight. Drain cucumbers, Wash in several 
cold washings. Cover in ice cold water and let stand for 3 hours. 
Drain well. 
Cover with vinegar solution of 4 pounds sugar, 
1 quart of white vinegar, 
1 teaspoon celery seeds, 
1 teaspoon canning salt, 
1 teaspoon ground cloves and 
1 teaspoon of pickling spices 
.Let stand overnight. In the morning, put in a big pot (I use my canner for this) 
and cook 45 minutes at a low simmer. Put in jars and seal. This is my favorite recipe. I usually put mine in a big crock to start. You can tint the 
vinegar solution with a couple drops of green food coloring if you want them to look 
real pretty. I use a boiling water bath for a few minutes on mine to make sure the jars 
seal well. I always feel safer doing this


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Thought I'd paste this here from the Cooking forum. These are excellent! :

Just opened my first jar of these zucchini pickles, so good! Great mustard bite. Had to share the recipe for al of you with too many zucchini. It's just a refrigerator pickle, I wouldn't can, I'm sure they'd turn to mush.

This is from About.com Zuni Cafe Pickles where I gather they serve them on their house burger.

*Zucchini Pickles*

Yield: 3 pints

Ingredients:

1 pound zucchini (about 4 medium)
1 small yellow onion
Brine:
2 1/2 cups cider vinegar
1 cup sugar
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. mustard seeds, crushed*
1 1/2 tsp. dry mustard
1 tsp. turmeric
Preparation:

First make the brine by bringing the cider vinegar, sugar, salt, crushed mustard seeds, dry mustard, and turmeric to a boil. Reduce heat to simmer and let cook for 3 minutes. Remove from heat, transfer to a large bowl, and let cool until just warm to the touch.

Meanwhile, slice the zucchini 1/8 - 1/16-inch thick. A mandoline, if you have one, is very handy for this but a sharp knife and steady hand work just as well.
Peel, halve, and thinly slice the onion.

When the brine is cooled, add zucchini and onion slices. Stir to combine. 

Transfer mixture evenly into 3 pint jars, clean the edges, and screw on the tops. Refrigerate at least one day, and up to 6 months (although I've held them even longer than that and they've been fine).

Makes 3 pints Zucchini Pickles.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Cut up as much rhubarb as you want and put in a sauce pan to cook with a little water so it doesn't scortch . When rhubarb is cooked,mash right in the pan with potato masher and add honey to sweeten to whatever sweet-tart taste you like. Water bath can as per "jam". (it's so acid and honey too, you can't hardly go wrong!)  It's fun on vanilla ice cream as a "fruity" punch and good as a "filler" in apple pie if your canned apples turn out on the dry side. I just made a French apple pie and added a half pint and it blended right in.YUM!

I do freezer strawberry-rhubarb compote as a frozen dessert for my "second cutting" of rhubarb(my first cut is a month before our strawberries). Same system but let the fresh garden strawberries and honey overpower the rhubarb tartness a little in your taste tests. I freeze in little half-pint plastic freezer jars and in the dead of winter it's SO refreshing and "Spring" like to thaw one and eat it. We both can't get enough of this dynamic little treat! (with or without ice cream).


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet and Sour Sauce

3 cups diced or coarsely chopped, red, yellow, or orange bell peppers.
3/4 cup cider vinegar
3 1/2 cups white sugar
1 box Sure-Jell 


Saute peppers and vinegar until peppers are soft.

Measure sugar and set aside.

Add sure-jell to peppers and vinegar, stir until boiling.

Stir in sugar and bring to a full rolling boil--boil for 1 min--stirring constantly.

Ladle into 3 pint or 6 jelly jars. Process in boiling water bath 15 min.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Grape Juice

1 quart jars
1 1/2 heaping cups concord grapes
1/3 cup sugar

Fill to top of jar with boiling water.

Process in boiling water bath 15 min

Let jars sit for 6 weeks before opening jars.

Strain before drinking....discard grapes.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet and Sour Cabbage

4 cups apple cider vinegar
1 cup water
3 cups sugar
1 Tbl mustard seed
1 Tbl pickling spice
1 Tbl celery seed

Shred red or green cabbage, sprinkle with salt, let set couple of hours to wilt.....drain well.

Make brine of water, vinegar, sugar, and spices. (put mustard seed and pickling spice in a spice ball or spice bag) boil this mixture 5 min.

Pack raw cabbage into sterile jars tightly, pour brine over, run knife to release air bubbles.

Process in boiling water bath pints 10 min.


----------

